# Veloflex Master 25 to cure or to ride



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

View attachment 282936

Got a pair of Veloflex Master 25mm clinchers. I wanted to try something different and "better" that GP4000's ride wise.

Id like to know if curing this would get me better milage, puncture resistance. Right now i have the urge to just put them on and to hell with curing them.

I have a fresh pair of GP4000S on hand for the curing time.

Also ventured to buy the 25 for added plush ride and they seem to be very light. cant wait to feel what 320 tpi is.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

not sure to believe the cure time claims and I've been using veloflex for years. 

look at it this way. why wait to cure what you may not even like. if you like them then you can order and cure the next set.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

echotraveler said:


> View attachment 282936
> Id like to know if curing this would get me better milage, puncture resistance.


IF (and I say IF) the tire is fresh from the mold then curing will give you better wear (not likely puncture resistance). If on the other hand the tires have been "in the pipeline" for several months then the curing time is not necessary. There's not much way you can tell how old the tires are though newer ones tend to have a stronger odor. But then you'd have to have an old "cured" one to compare smells.

If the tires really need to be cured before being ridden then they shouldn't be sold until they're properly cured.


----------



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> If the tires really need to be cured before being ridden then they shouldn't be sold until they're properly cured.


makes a lot of sense!
Im gonna change them for next week! 

thanx for the info! ill post how they work out for me.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

What????? I've got to sniff my tires now before I ride them?
I give up, this sport/recreation is getting way too complicated.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I will be very interested in your ride results. I've been very happy with the Conti 4000 in 25 and am very hesitant to change however, it might be nice to try something else since I've been on the Conti's for the past three years. My recomendation is to mount them and go riding. Given the temperature and pressure the rubber goes through during industrialized curing, any more time at room temperature will be moot (insignificant). I wish you had been on 25's already so the comparison will be closer. When I went from 23's to 25's, the difference was very noticeable.


----------



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

NealH said:


> I will be very interested in your ride results. I've been very happy with the Conti 4000 in 25 and am very hesitant to change however, it might be nice to try something else since I've been on the Conti's for the past three years. My recomendation is to mount them and go riding. Given the temperature and pressure the rubber goes through during industrialized curing, any more time at room temperature will be moot (insignificant). I wish you had been on 25's already so the comparison will be closer. When I went from 23's to 25's, the difference was very noticeable.


Most of my riding pals use 25's and swear by them. I resisted this change, as GP4000s 23mm are actually 25mm (Bernier caliper doesn't lie). The velos have GREAT reviews and well...are gum walls, and im a sucker for present day tech mixed with classic looks.

I will be posting photos, and next week some riding impression in comparison to GP4000s.

Cheers,


----------



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

here is the Tyre

This is not a noob tyre, not thats impossible by any means. I wonder how long it will take to change a flat roadside.

Here is my old 23mm gp4000s and the new 25mm veloflex master.

as i knew, the GP4000's 23's are actually 25mm. So GP4000s 25mm users are actually using more MM. Veloflexes are 25mm.

Heres the bike with the new tyres

Lets see how they roll.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Did you actually measure the Veloflex's to be 25mm? I was disappointed when they supposedly went to the 23mm width, when all they really did was stamp "23" on their 22mm tires.


----------



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Did you actually measure the Veloflex's to be 25mm? I was disappointed when they supposedly went to the 23mm width, when all they really did was stamp "23" on their 22mm tires.


I have to confess, im basing my opinion on a measure of my old gp4000s that gave me 25mm on the thickest part (side wall at 120psi) the velo 25 looked exactly the same as the gp4000s 23mm. 

Now im in doubt about this measure so i will take out my caliper out, after work i will remeasure. 

Im still happy about the velo being 23mm. Would be frustrated at a 21 or 22.

Also, whats your opinion on liners? I was debating with myself about putting a kevlar strip as an extra punture resistance measure. This debate led me to question:

Did Veloflex change anything on the newer tyres vs the previous?

Why would i buy this tires and then be scared of punctures?

Does a kevlar strip change ride quality, is it even notisable? Why are this kevlar strips so fricking expensive!!? $25 bucks a pop at te lbs. id rather carry 2 tubes and 3co2's


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

echotraveler said:


> Does a kevlar strip change ride quality, is it even notisable?


OMG...NO! Kevlar strips in Veloflex tires would be an abomination. Latex tubes would be a nice addition. 

I'm interested to hear how wide they really are (on 23mm rims, right?) and if you can tell a difference in the ride.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

The Masters and Corsas already have a puncture protection layer built in. Adding more would defeat the purpose of running that kind of tire. Like putting a hitch and trailer on a race car. If you want pure durability, look elsewhere. You want buttery smooth fast grippy goodness, you've found one of the best. I'm also interested to hear how the 25s stack up. I am currently running the 22s and have another set waiting for when they give up the ghost.


----------



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

Currently the Veloflex Maste 25 are mounted on Boyd Vitesse 23mm rims (wider than normal), the velos were 25.4 mm thick at 120psi. 

For me 23mm are equivalent to 25mm.

Pretty awesome tires i may say. More to come.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I just purchased a set of 25mm Corsa's and installed them on 25mm carbon clinchers. Haven't installed them on the bike yet but look forward to giving them a ride.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

echotraveler said:


> Currently the Veloflex Maste 25 are mounted on Boyd Vitesse 23mm rims (wider than normal), the velos were 25.4 mm thick at 120psi.


On another forum some guys are saying they are <24mm on 20mm rims. Sounds about right.


----------



## southlogan (Jan 8, 2012)

Just rode my Veloflex Corsa 23's for the first time today. Noticeable difference over the Conti GP4000s. Much smoother ride. Much.


----------



## bombertodd (Jan 23, 2012)

krisdrum said:


> The Masters and Corsas already have a puncture protection layer built in. Adding more would defeat the purpose of running that kind of tire. Like putting a hitch and trailer on a race car. If you want pure durability, look elsewhere. You want buttery smooth fast grippy goodness, you've found one of the best. I'm also interested to hear how the 25s stack up. I am currently running the 22s and have another set waiting for when they give up the ghost.


I haven't ran the 22c or 23c Veloflex but I'm running 25c Veloflex masters right now (first Veloflex tire I've tried). They are way better than GP4000s, and arguably better than my Evo Corsa CS 25c tires. I'm really impressed so far with over 1,100 miles on them. I pulled them out the box, mounted them up, and rode them. They have been great so far. I'd recommend them to anyone that wants great feeling tires with tons of grip.


----------



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

First use today 65 miles. Ran this at 125psi each. The difference between this and my reference GP4000sis felt within seconds. 
This tyres roll super smooth its ridiculous, the road inperfections are absorbed pretty nicely. Even being hard as rock you could feel a cushion effect. Most notisable is the low rolling resistance, i dont have the knowledge te describe my experience; it felt as if the air in the tyre was making me float. You can feel the thin tyre resonate on the rim, and going up thru the frame, while being very silent.

This tyre is very much round, which I'm guessing is why they feel like floating. Also id like to add that flying debris gets expelled, and makes a basketball kind of sound thats very particular.

tomorrow i take on a mountain!


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

echotraveler said:


> First use today 65 miles. Ran this at 125psi each. The difference between this and my reference GP4000sis felt within seconds.
> This tyres roll super smooth its ridiculous, the road inperfections are absorbed pretty nicely. Even being hard as rock you could feel a cushion effect. Most notisable is the low rolling resistance, i dont have the knowledge te describe my experience; it felt as if the air in the tyre was making me float. You can feel the thin tyre resonate on the rim, and going up thru the frame, while being very silent.
> 
> This tyre is very much round, which I'm guessing is why they feel like floating. Also id like to add that flying debris gets expelled, and makes a basketball kind of sound thats very particular.
> ...


How much do you weigh? 125 psi sounds ridiculously high unless you are quite heavy.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

echotraveler said:


> it felt as if the air in the tyre was making me float.


I put on Vittorias awhile back and initially thought they were nicer than my Contis... but after a couple weeks I switched back and the Contis seemed to ride just as good. It's pretty subtle I think. 

I run 90-100 psi though.


----------



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> How much do you weigh? 125 psi sounds ridiculously high unless you are quite heavy.


Im around 185. And always use 120psi. 125 psi on this tyres felt right.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Good discussion. 
I run the Vittorias now and love them. I may try these when the Vittorias are dead. 

Very nice tires for sure.


----------



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

rruff said:


> I run 90-100 psi though.


Id worry about snake bites if using lower psi 90 seems way low.

Its happened, 2 snakes at the same time...


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Use latex tubes... and watch what you run over. I bomb down dirt and gravel roads on occasion, and I haven't had a pinch flat in many years. I haven't had any flats at all in the last year. 

Heck you are running 25s on a wide rim... shouldn't need a lot of pressure.


----------



## eickmewg (Feb 11, 2012)

A little off topic but has anybody measured the Veloflex Masters 25 mm clinchers from bead to bead? The reason I ask is that I found the Veloflex Corsa 23 mm tires to run almost 4 mm narrower than Vittoria open corsa EVO CX 23 mm tires bead-to-bead. On A23 rims the Vittoria 23 mm tires measured about 25 mm whereas the Veloflex tires measured just a hair over 23 mm. Some Vittoria open corsa EVO CX 25 mm tires measure almost 28 mm on these rims. I would be interested in the 25 mm Masters if they were as wide as the Vittorias, but I doubt they wil be. As an aside, I'm now running Challenge latex tubes in the Vittoria 25 mm tires and they really do have a nice ride, pretty close to my memories of Vittoria Corsa tubular tires from my racing days decades ago.


----------



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

What do you mean by bead to bead?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

echotraveler said:


> Im around 185. And always use 120psi. 125 psi on this tyres felt right.


Here we go again. Most people overinflate. You have 10-15 lbs on me and I haven't gone beyond 100-105 in years on my rear wheel. I usually go around 90-100 for 23mm tires and more like 90 on my 28mm tires. And that isn't even on wider rims (which I just switched to and ride about 5 lbs less in the same tires. I usually aim for a 5 lb difference front to back, but to be honest could probably go with a larger differential. 120-125 seems basketball bouncy to me. With such nice tires, do yourself a favor and experiment with lower pressures, I have a feeling you will thank us for even greater ride feel.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

eickmewg said:


> A little off topic but has anybody measured the Veloflex Masters 25 mm clinchers from bead to bead?


Based on echotraveler's measurement of 25.4mm on 23mm rims, they run small. Others have measured the 25s at 23.8mm on 20mm rims.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

quite an interesting coincidence to find this thread at the top of the forum considering that i came here planning to post about my experience with my 23mm veloflex masters in a thread i had started a few mos ago, especially considering i came from riding 25mm gp4000s for a couple years. fwiw, i did not "cure" mine, wasn't even aware that was a thing. so here's some brief observations after about 3 mos of riding them...

best thing about these tires so far is that i've only had 1 flat, in the rear, & i put on a ton of miles, much of it over crappy, debris strewn roads. there are plenty of nicks (some are not that small) in the treads so whatever flat protection veloflex puts in these things must be pretty good, or i've been really lucky. hope that mentioning my lack of flats lately doesn't bite me in the ass. i pump my tires up pretty high & still find these plenty comfortable & love the low rolling resistance & sharp handling.

regarding the size, i think some of the same guys who expressed concern back then about them running small & just being renamed 22s in my thread, have posted about it here too. my rims are claimed to be 13.9mm inside/19.2mm outside & with 125 psi the tires measure exactly 23mm wide on my old school mechanical caliper. i never bothered measuring my 25mm gp4ks but i can say that @ 115psi they really weren't all that wide, but they were very tall. 

anyway...i like these veloflex masters so well that soon as i'm done here am gonna order a couple more to keep on hand. guess those will get cured :wink5:


----------



## echotraveler (Mar 28, 2011)

Having riden 400km id like to add a couple of things.

Had a slow leak, after the 200th km. Didn't notice it till the next day. Upon inspection, no cuts could be seen. Took one tyre lever, and proceeded as usual, good. Found a really fine radial piece (thin metal stand) peeking thru. Change of tube was easier than with GP4000S's, overall the only tricky part is fitting the tube, once thats done you just close up the tyre by hand and inflate. like BUTTER!

the gum walls do get REALLY dirty, pressure washer cleans them. So next time ill try them in Black Black.

IMPORTANT: This tyre has a really small rotation signal on the thread that reads "MADE IN ITALY ->". Not a big deal, but you'll notice something that could be a mistake, plz correct me here. Once you correct rotation, you'll notice the veloflex sticker ends up on the non-drive side. So the drive side has no markings. Is that on purpose?


Ill get the bike clean so you can see how it looks.

The ride is really smooth and rolling is incredible.


----------



## HunkerDown (Aug 1, 2013)

Just mounted up my new Veloflex Master clincher tires in 25mm last night. Have to admit that I switched from the Contis mostly because these just look so darn good on my Big Dog(ma)...

Looking forward to my first ride on them tonight.

HD


----------



## dawit123 (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been a long time user of gp4000s and recently switched to Corsa 23mm. They are a super smooth tire but they run 'small' compared to Conti 23mm. Just wish I've got 25mm.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

RE-booting an old thread, I know ....

I fitted some FFwD F4R-C wheels and Veloflex Master 25s to my CAAD10 and rode my first race with them on today - it was a bit of a nasty pot-holed road course with a bit of undulation.

The tyres (and wheels) performed faultlessly and really complement one another. I had no issue fitting the tyres by hand - no harder than Conti GP4000s and must say they do roll nicer. Very happy with them as my race-day set-up..


View attachment 302356


cheers


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

dawit123 said:


> I've been a long time user of gp4000s and recently switched to Corsa 23mm. They are a super smooth tire but they run 'small' compared to Conti 23mm. Just wish I've got 25mm.


I just mounted some 25mm Veloflex and even they are smaller than Vittoria Corsa or Conti GP4000 in 23mm. 

Gotta love the old school tires still handmade in Italy. Fairly cheap even from the UK.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Are they more like the Vittoria in that the TPI is all in one casing layer?

It should be noted that he GP4Ks, IIRC the TPI is added and is in 3 layers. I like them fine personally, but I can see how folks that like putting tons of air in them feel they ride harsher than a lot of others in category, so to speak. I run 85frnt/87rear in GP4Ks on wide rims with a 23frnt/25rear and find the ride perfectly smooth.

The Paves have become a fav of mine. 320 TPI across one casing layer instead or what, 330 across 3 for the GP4Ks is it? I find the Vitt more supple, but at the cost of some chunk comparatively.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Good discussion.


Yes, also good to include your weight, wheel set and pressure as these are good for comparison.

Echotraveler, I agree with Kerry Irons, 125 psi sounds high for your weight. I'm 185 and most of my routes here in Florida are butter smooth, perfect asphalt with no pot holes, cracks or rough surface. Perfect terrain for high pressure and I run 98 rear 94 front at your weight on 24mm clinchers. Rougher terrain or rain I would drop about 5 psi to get better rolling resistance and traction.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

The "curing" or ageing of tires is only necessary if the rubber is non-vulcanised. The vulcanising proess cures the rubber, Back in the day we had to age our Clement or Vittoria sew-ups in a cool dark closet away from electric motors or ozone emitting devices and would pump them up to 30 - 40 lbs. to maintain shape after mounting them on an unglued rim. Occasionally you would check the sidewalls and make sure that they were not sticking together, If they did, you would have to put new latex on the sidewalls. After 6 - 12 months, the ties were ready to mount. If the Veloflex tires need ageing, the ideal way would be to mount them and follow the above process.


----------

